# ترانيم قناة ctv للتحميل المباشر



## azaz_yakop (16 يوليو 2009)

*ترانيم قناة CTV
21 ترنيمة بصيغة mp3 
بحجم 40 ميجابيت فى ملف واحد مضغوط







رابط مباشر
:download:

http://www.4shared.com/file/114434812/512e3e9a/CTV_.html​*


----------



## azaz_yakop (17 يوليو 2009)

*فين الردود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## zamir (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2009)

مميزه جدااا شكراا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## peter 2008 (22 يوليو 2009)

ميرسسسسسسسسسسسى خالص


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## maramero (23 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كتييييييييييير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## azaz_yakop (24 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم لمروركم الجميل وردودكم الرائعة
وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## بج بيشو (25 يوليو 2009)

بجد حلوة جدا نشكرك و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة رووووووووووووعة 
انا   نزلتة و بسمعة دلوقتى 
احلى تقييم  
شكرا لك


----------



## روح الرب (4 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام المسيح*

*شكراااا كتير علي مجهودك الرائع في تجميع ورفع هذه الترانيم المعزيه*

طلب
*هل تستطيع ان تضع لنا اسم كل ترنيمه من كل هذه الترانيم اولا حتي تاتي في نتائج بحث الباحث وثانيا لمعرفتهم قبل تحميلهم*​

*شكراا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## azaz_yakop (4 أغسطس 2009)

روح الرب قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> 
> *شكراااا كتير علي مجهودك الرائع في تجميع ورفع هذه الترانيم المعزيه*
> 
> ...




اشكرك لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك
وبالنسبة لطلبك هو بصراحة انا مفهمتوش اوى بس هى الترانيم كلها فى ملف واحد مضغوط


----------



## روح الرب (8 أغسطس 2009)

*



اشكرك لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك
وبالنسبة لطلبك هو بصراحة انا مفهمتوش اوى بس هى الترانيم كلها فى ملف واحد مضغوط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
سلام المسيح*
*
انا كنت بقول​**1​*_​*الافضل ان حضرتك تكتب اسماء هذه الترانيم (واحده.....واحده )علشان نعرف احنا هنحمل ايه​**
2​*_​*وكمان فيه بعض الناس اللي ممكن يدوروا علي اي ترنيمه من الترانيم اللي حضرتك رفعهم​*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## azaz_yakop (8 أغسطس 2009)

روح الرب قال:


> *
> سلام المسيح*
> *
> انا كنت بقول​**1​*_​*الافضل ان حضرتك تكتب اسماء هذه الترانيم (واحده.....واحده )علشان نعرف احنا هنحمل ايه​**
> ...


*

ده اسامى الترانيم الموجودة

1- ام الشهداء جميلة
2- العذراء م ر ي م
3- انا حارسك
4- ان كانت التجارب
5- اهلا اهلا بيك يا عيد
6- انا قلبى لسه صغنون
7- صغير أنا
8- خشب فى خشب
9- عندو مهم
10- طهرنى
11- فاض قلبى بكلام صالح
12- غيرت اوغسطين
13- فى واحد بيحبك
14- فى نهاية الحكاية
15- كنيستى القبطية
16- كان طفل صغير
17 - لو لم يحبنى
18 - هناك على نهر الاردن
19 - نونو
20- مين غيرك بيحن عليا
21 - هارمى كل أتكالى*


----------



## mr.hima (8 أغسطس 2009)

*لك كل التقدير والشكر الصراحة ترانيم انا بدور عليها على النت والرسيفر اللي عندي مش بيسجل ...انت تمام اوي يا باشا *


----------



## king (11 أغسطس 2009)

*الف شكر على المجهود الجميل ارجو منك انت ترفع المادة على اكنر من سيرفر*


----------



## روح الرب (15 أغسطس 2009)

*



			ده اسامى الترانيم الموجودة

1- ام الشهداء جميلة
2- العذراء م ر ي م
3- انا حارسك
4- ان كانت التجارب
5- اهلا اهلا بيك يا عيد
6- انا قلبى لسه صغنون
7- صغير أنا
8- خشب فى خشب
9- عندو مهم
10- طهرنى
11- فاض قلبى بكلام صالح
12- غيرت اوغسطين
13- فى واحد بيحبك
14- فى نهاية الحكاية
15- كنيستى القبطية
16- كان طفل صغير
17 - لو لم يحبنى
18 - هناك على نهر الاردن
19 - نونو
20- مين غيرك بيحن عليا
21 - هارمى كل أتكالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
ايوه كده الرب يباركك
شكرااا علي تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (15 أغسطس 2009)

_ميرسى اوى اوى_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## mrmrhb (18 أغسطس 2009)

المسيح يباركك


----------



## nage zeco (14 يوليو 2010)

مير سى على العمل الجميل دة


----------

